# Anthony shoals gritts mill



## BACK STRAP (Nov 14, 2004)

I took my family down to anthony shoals a couple of weeks ago and we made some pictures at the old grits mill.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Nov 14, 2004)

*Gritts Mill*

Here is some more pictures of my family.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

Very good . Beautiful wife and baby.From the looks of the water running Southeast that is on the Elbert County side isn't it.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Nov 15, 2004)

*Elberton*

YES, Ga-spur we was on the elberton county side. If you go in on the upper road all the way to the end and go down stream the old gritts mill is about 100yds down and 60 yds off the river.


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2004)

*Back Strap*

Those are fine pics thanks, for sharing them and your beautiful family with us  


leo


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

